# Is she in labour?



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

According to the vet, Alby is due in around a 2 week gap from now.. (they weren't able to determine how far she actually was, but could feel kittens) this was around a week ago.. I have seen no kitten movement, but tonight, she wants to be like, literally, on me.. won't leave my side, when she does settle, she keeps growling, and whining, and then getting up, pacing and looking underneath her? She has just eaten, and is settled again, but is flicking her tail, like she's angry? Help.. This was an accidental mating, where she went missing for 3 days around the middle of april, so know there could be chance of her being due now.. ish?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Dannielle100 said:


> According to the vet, Alby is due in around a 2 week gap from now.. (they weren't able to determine how far she actually was, but could feel kittens) this was around a week ago.. I have seen no kitten movement, but tonight, she wants to be like, literally, on me.. won't leave my side, when she does settle, she keeps growling, and whining, and then getting up, pacing and looking underneath her? She has just eaten, and is settled again, but is flicking her tail, like she's angry? Help.. This was an accidental mating, where she went missing for 3 days around the middle of april, so know there could be chance of her being due now.. ish?


If the vet have said two weeks but unable to give a def timeline I would say they could be due now. Can you feel the kittens moving now? If she is no better in the morning would it be worth taking her to the vet again?

Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

if it was the middle of june then she would be giving birth very early, she could be feeling the kitten move inside of her and becoming scared as she doesnt know what it is, I did see one cat biting its self growling at its own tummy  was a very young cat and a 'accidental mating' she didnt look after the kittens either, was very sad 

oh ive just added it up, yes it could be the birth as its now 9weeks, so have you noticed any discharge? does she look stressed in pain? Id give the vet a call and explain what is happening as you may need to take her down.

dont go to bed what ever you do you need to be with her 24/7 now. 

dont leave it till the morning - birthing is serious if it goes wronmg it goes wrong and mum & babies may not make it.


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

I'm going to get her into the vets tomorrow, yes. She seemed to calm down after a while, went to the toilet and has now taken herself off to bed. So maybe just uncomfortable?

I can't feel any movement, no, just her tummy is very solid, like it's packed tight, and can feel hard bumps in there. Her nipples don't seem to have filled with milk yet either, and haven't seen any movement either.. she looks as fat as a pudding though! Wondering how big she's going to get! The vet said to expect a 4+ litter.. eek! xx

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dannielle100 said:


> I'm going to get her into the vets tomorrow, yes. She seemed to calm down after a while, went to the toilet and has now taken herself off to bed. So maybe just uncomfortable?
> 
> I can't feel any movement, no, just her tummy is very solid, like it's packed tight, and can feel hard bumps in there. Her nipples don't seem to have filled with milk yet either, and haven't seen any movement either.. she looks as fat as a pudding though! Wondering how big she's going to get! The vet said to expect a 4+ litter.. eek! xx
> 
> Thanks hun xx


do not leave her alone, thats what happens to the tummy before she gives birth, milk doesnt come in until after, she needs to eat the placentas to release hormones for milk to drop & to bond with the kittens,

have you got all birthing items in and handrearing items? scales to weigh daily? Poor girl, do you think you will keep them all?


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

No, no discharge or anything Taylorbaby.. I wonder if it was just the strange feeling of a kitten moving then? As she seems to be acting normally now? Vet said she will be a terrific mum, she's sooo attentive, and placid. She'll do well, I know she will. xx


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Keep them all? I'll make sure I stay up with her, will be anyway, as I'm waiting for the hubby to get in from a night out. 
Vet told me I wouldn't need anything, other than her box.. though she won't go in there, and is sleeping in her little bed that she has next to the aga in the kitchen! She said that moggies tend to just get on with the birth and to oversee, but not to intervene. How often will she contract? She had 3 occasions, approximatley 5 minutes apart, where she growled, and made a high pitched whining noise.. padded around.. settled... and again. But since then, nothing.. not a peep? xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dannielle100 said:


> No, no discharge or anything Taylorbaby.. I wonder if it was just the strange feeling of a kitten moving then? As she seems to be acting normally now? Vet said she will be a terrific mum, she's sooo attentive, and placid. She'll do well, I know she will. xx


Im sorry to tell you this but vets have No idwa what type of mum a cat will make or whether they will look after the kittens or die during the birth, unless they are psychic. She could be the best cat in the world and a awful mum, or a awful cat and a fab mum.

ID had fully health tested cats planned matings, all going smoothly then c-sections or mum had no milk and hand rearing a entire litter, so I certainly wouldnt be sitting back just yet 

Have you got all the items in incase you need to do this? you may not notice the plug or waters breaking as they sometimes break in the loo. have you set up a area for her? you going to sleep with her?



Dannielle100 said:


> Keep them all? I'll make sure I stay up with her, will be anyway, as I'm waiting for the hubby to get in from a night out.
> Vet told me I wouldn't need anything, other than her box.. though she won't go in there, and is sleeping in her little bed that she has next to the aga in the kitchen! She said that moggies tend to just get on with the birth and to oversee, but not to intervene. How often will she contract? She had 3 occasions, approximatley 5 minutes apart, where she growled, and made a high pitched whining noise.. padded around.. settled... and again. But since then, nothing.. not a peep? xx


what vet are you using?? you need: towels/sheets/paper towels/nutri drops/hand feeding eqpuitment/scales thats just the min id advise, you may need to intervene, to bring a kitten back to life if it doesnt appear to be breathing at birth, do the cords with your fingernails, feed mum the placentas, may need to help her to get a kitten out if its stuck, certainly isnt just a box  what rubbish advice from a vet!

thw growling could be it starting, she must be in pain  keep her in one room, obviously with her box & litter tray food water


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, I understand that.. I suppose it's just going to be a test of time. Believe me though, this has been the most stressful time! More so than when I had my children! Haha, this will be her only EVER litter. I don't agree with casual moggy matings, she is a house cat, as have all my cats been, she is neutered, etc.. but we have a lot of toms in the area, and as she was on heat, we had a lot of toms coming into the garden, and when I opened the door to peg washing out one day, she slipped out and went on a man spree for 3 days! 

I won't be sleeping in the kitchen, haha, but I will be sleeping on the sofa in the toyroom.. (next door room) and the door will be open, so she can come in and out. She generally has the run anyway. I doubt I'll be sleeping any time soon anyway, now I'm too nervous! I haven't anything in case something goes wrong.. what do I need?! xx


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Oh I feel sooo stupid, I'm not clued up, have been reading up, but I've never experienced a labour before.. It's not just a box, theres newspaper in there, and some towels, she has her litter tray, food, water..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dont use towels, use newspwper then towels then sheets on top as they get their nails caught on sheets, get loads of kitchen roll as your prob have to help clean them up as they get cold really quickly.

cimi-cat is a good feeding item, go to hyperdrug.co.uk for other items, im about to go to sleep now I cant stay up any longer, so good luck, keep the vet a 24/7 one on standby incase you need to go in, as if she is growling now id say that she is in pain and hopefully wont be long, mine have never growled they have only screamed while giving birth.

if she is pushing for more than 20mins & nothing happeing phone the vet asap.


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Thankyou ever so much. Hopefully I'll be logging on in the morning to say I have a lovely litter, or a still pregnant cat!! xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

If you need syringes or bottles and teats to feed kittens, Pets at Home stock the Lactol feeding set. I don't think they have Semi-cat (sp?) though. KMR is also a good milk substitute, but hopefully mum will feed them and this won't be a worry. Make sure to give mum lots of high quality wet food rather than only dry. She'll need all the moisture she can get when they start suckling from her. Just keep an eye on her. Feel her tummy. Watch for contractions. Has she engaged in any nesting behaviours yet? If you do need help, I've just talked my aunt through a very difficult labour with her cat. All of her kittens survived. Just give me a shout and I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Hi there
> 
> If you need syringes or bottles and teats to feed kittens, Pets at Home stock the Lactol feeding set. I don't think they have Semi-cat (sp?) though. KMR is also a good milk substitute, but hopefully mum will feed them and this won't be a worry. Make sure to give mum lots of high quality wet food rather than only dry. She'll need all the moisture she can get when they start suckling from her. Just keep an eye on her. Feel her tummy. Watch for contractions. Has she engaged in any nesting behaviours yet? If you do need help, I've just talked my aunt through a very difficult labour with her cat. All of her kittens survived. Just give me a shout and I'll see what i can do.


the bottles are pretty rubbish, never had a kitten take to a bottle, well no I had 1 in a litter of 8  ddint help much! But PAH do lactol, which Im currently using as cimi-cat gave them upset tums, but I still like cimi-cat.

yes 100% mum has to have good quality food before & after as much as she can eat!

how is she doing?


----------



## greg1 (Jun 18, 2011)

You can't ever completely trust the vets. When I rescued my cat, I brought her to be spayed and they didn't even realize she was about half term with two kittens until they opened her up. The vet suggested I abort the kittens, which I did. After, I felt horrible and was upset that the vet didn't detect the kittens BEFORE the surgery. I definitely would have not made that decision if her abdomen wasn't already cut open and I was under pressure.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

How did she become pregnant if she is neutered?  

Any good news for us?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

greg1 said:


> You can't ever completely trust the vets. When I rescued my cat, I brought her to be spayed and they didn't even realize she was about half term with two kittens until they opened her up. The vet suggested I abort the kittens, which I did. After, I felt horrible and was upset that the vet didn't detect the kittens BEFORE the surgery. I definitely would have not made that decision if her abdomen wasn't already cut open and I was under pressure.


I think you madethe best decision for her, dont feel guilty x


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys, no news, she settled down again and hasn't acted the same since?
She is on wet kitten food only, she always has dry food down, but only occasionally nibbles at it. 
I still am yet to see any kitten activity, yet this week, she has been quite aggressive and has started grooming A LOT. She's constantly very sleepy, but will only sleep in the same spot in the living room now, so not sure if that will be where she will have her kittens? Will keep you all updated, but I guess she has a few weeks to go still? How soon after seeing the kittens moving will she be due? Is there any 'for sure' signs I can look out for? xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dannielle100 said:


> Hi guys, no news, she settled down again and hasn't acted the same since?
> She is on wet kitten food only, she always has dry food down, but only occasionally nibbles at it.
> I still am yet to see any kitten activity, yet this week, she has been quite aggressive and has started grooming A LOT. She's constantly very sleepy, but will only sleep in the same spot in the living room now, so not sure if that will be where she will have her kittens? Will keep you all updated, but I guess she has a few weeks to go still? How soon after seeing the kittens moving will she be due? Is there any 'for sure' signs I can look out for? xx


going by Your dates shes is due any second so it will be impossible for her to have weeks to go!

most people dont see kittens move if they are packed in tight, they normalyl stop moving a few days beforethe birth to


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

TB, it might be worth mentioning that this isn't always true. My aunt's cat had a wriggling belly right up until about three hours before she kittened, and at two days before, I could feel them very clearly. Also, I agree with you that kittens don't normally take to a bottle, but if the OP is in a pinch and needs something quickly, this is an option as not all vets will stock teats.

To the OP, there aren't really any definitive signs to look for. Some queens will nest a lot before birthing, others won't do it hardly at all. Some will demand to be near you, some want nothing to do with you. Some go off their food, others don't show any difference. The two definitive signs are mucous plug and temperature, although TB has already said that you may not notice the plug if she drops it in the litter tray. If you have a thermometer, start taking a rectal temperature. It will drop below 100G 12-24 hours before she kittens. That's really the only concrete thing you can go on before the likes of contractions.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

carly87 said:


> TB, it might be worth mentioning that this isn't always true. My aunt's cat had a wriggling belly right up until about three hours before she kittened, and at two days before, I could feel them very clearly. Also, I agree with you that kittens don't normally take to a bottle, but if the OP is in a pinch and needs something quickly, this is an option as not all vets will stock teats.
> 
> To the OP, there aren't really any definitive signs to look for. Some queens will nest a lot before birthing, others won't do it hardly at all. Some will demand to be near you, some want nothing to do with you. Some go off their food, others don't show any difference. The two definitive signs are mucous plug and temperature, although TB has already said that you may not notice the plug if she drops it in the litter tray. If you have a thermometer, start taking a rectal temperature. It will drop below 100G 12-24 hours before she kittens. That's really the only concrete thing you can go on before the likes of contractions.


there is no need to take a tempreture, you will know when she is in labour, I know dog breeders do this but cat breeders dont, it will only stress her more.

lol yes thats why I said normally, but by her dates the cat was due 2 days ago  so 3 more weeks is impossible, unless she isnt actually in kitten!?

Ive given links Hyperdrug - Online Pharmacy the internet chemist direct to you, Health products and medicines for pets and people for the bottle & www.viovet.co.uk for extra teats, I dont know any vets that stick them actually I always get mine when the girl goes to stud as I like everything in place, you have 9weeks from when she got home so no excuse not to have it all ready really!


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Oh, she's definitley in kitten!! I posted a pic of her on here a week ago, of her a week before that (2 weeks ago) and you can see she is big. It has been moved to the gallery though?

Theres no mistaking the fact, she's always very slim and petite, and looks like she has swallowed a bowling ball! Nipples are huge and have bald circles around them. Everything says she is pregnant, and like you say, due.. yet there is no sign of kittens?!

Rang the vets, and they said that as there is no definitive date, not to worry yet, as she isn't distressed or anything. I think it must be imminent though!


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

this was 2 weeks ago, she is bigger still now!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think they moved as as thought you were showing your moggie cat, as in a picture, but didnt know she was pregnant, looks like your get all tortie girls, and cant think of what colour boys.

as you dont know when she mated, well, its a pure guess by anyone, as they can go to day 70 with no problems, so if she starts to get ill or stressed or has discharge and looks unwell they def to the vet, if she is herself just keep with her.

did you buy all the items in?


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Hiya, I have followed the link you sent and spent a fortune.. was a bit clueless as to what I was getting, so I got.. Col-late x1, Cimicat x1.. (Will I need more?) and 2 mother kits x


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Oh, and I got the scales too (hence the fortune!).. will I need to weigh them every day? xx


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

There is a himalayan next door, unneutered too. So don't know if he got hold of her, and there was a huuuge, fluffy black and white tom in the garden spraying. What colours am I likely to get from those? The vet said to expect black, possibly tortie females, what with her colour x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

A himalyan is acolourpoint persian, *IF* he is a pedigree then I wonder why his let out  

The litter could have 5 dads, so you have no idea because a bosy outside doesnt mean anything really, they wander for milesssssssssss, to hump your girl, @I would however have her tested for herpes/chlamidya/calci virus/FIF/FELF (lukemia & feline Aids) as she can catch all of those from the maount of boys she went with, and pass it onto her kits  

langford vets (type into google) do it and you can send a swab.

the girls will just look like mum and boys Im guessing black or black & white, just your average moggie colours, unless she carries blue or colourpoint from many years back & so does the dads (unlikely) 

a pair of kitchen scales for £10 will do, yes once they are born, give it a few hours then weigh them, at say, 12lunch time, the next day at the same time and up until they are 4weeks of age, then from 4-6you can do it every other day, then 6-10 every 2-3days, then 10-13 every 5ish.

as they cant leave mum until 12weeks of age after vacs, worming (buy panacur paste/liquid from hyper drug lol, i dol ike that store!) starts at 4weeks of age and again at 4/8/12.

the colate is only if mum has NO milk, s oits a bit hit and miss as you wont know until your 2nd weigh in the next day, *IF* she has no milk/they dont gain get her to the vet ASAP, as they can give a injection only 24-48hours after birth called oxytocin that should get her milk coming out, if not...your hand feeding, following instructions every two hours & through the night  and it is BLOODY hard (IM currently doing it now) and you need someone to teach you how to do it as they can die if its done wrong.

nutri-drops are well worth getting and can be a life saver for a kitten that isnt breathing/suckling properly.

a cimicat tunb will only last a week if your hand feeding, if your topping up (if its a massive litter and mum doesnt have laot of milk) itll prob last 10-14days.

do you know how to revieive a kitten at birth?


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

I'm so glad you know what you're doing!! I haven't a clue how to revive a kitten, no?


I'm going to send the scales back then, I'm not going to get them when I have some old scales in my garage!

Yeah, he is a pedigree, a seal point and the size of a small dog!! Lol, he's absolutely beautiful :001_tt1:

No news to report, she's currently dozing in her favourite spot under the window, we have the window ajar and it's keeping her cool


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there, Danielle

I'm currently running an article on genetics on my blog. If you drop me a message I'll send you the article I've written. It's difficult to know what you'll get as cats can carry dilute genes without ever showing them. TB, I don't mean to step on toes, but girls will not necessarily look just like mum. Not saying this to be confrontational, but it's not always true. For example, my girl is a seal tortie point carrying dilute and chocolate. Dad is a cream point. I can expect seal tortie kittens, yes, but also red and cream point girls, not to mention blue-cream tortie points. In fact, the only colour girl I can't get is a seal or blue point.

Danielle, if your tortie girl mated with a seal point, you could expect tortie girls. You could also get seal/black too. If the mother and the father both carry dilute, you could even get blue or bluecream girls. If the mother carries colourpoint, this is also a possibility. Boys will be black or red. If both carry the dilute, then you could get blue and cream too. If she has mated with the bicolour, then I need to know his colour, whether he's black and white, blue and white, red and white or cream and white, or whether he's a van bicolour.

As far as taking the temperature goes, I know plenty of cat breeders that do it without stressing the cats too much. It's just something to consider, that's all.

Danielle, TB provided some really good advice about weighing every day at the same time. Make sure you have scales that weigh in 1G intervals. A handy tip I was given is to line the birthing box with incontinence pads. These absorb fluids really well, and can be quickly taken away and disposed of to leave a clean layer under the queen for the next kitten. Where do you live, Danielle? If you're close and need help, I might be able to.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck, i do hope it all goes smoothly,xx_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dannielle100 said:


> I'm so glad you know what you're doing!! I haven't a clue how to revive a kitten, no?
> 
> 
> I'm going to send the scales back then, I'm not going to get them when I have some old scales in my garage!
> ...


if the kitten doesnt appear to be moving or us gurrgling get all of the gunk out of its mouth, tilt the head below the bum and rub, or gently swing to remove liquid from the lungs, rub hard, they wont break and you need to get them warm, thats awful how big is your girl? she dfoesnt look to big lets hope that he isnt the dad to any of the kittens then as if he is massive that can cause alot of problems, including a £700+c -section.

can you do the cords?

Id put mesh up against the windows and she can easily oush it open, unless you want her to get pregnant as soon as she gives birth or have them outside and run off   :nono:

Why isnt he neutered? He must spray and crap all over their house 


carly87 said:


> Hi there, Danielle
> 
> I'm currently running an article on genetics on my blog. If you drop me a message I'll send you the article I've written. It's difficult to know what you'll get as cats can carry dilute genes without ever showing them. TB, I don't mean to step on toes, but girls will not necessarily look just like mum. Not saying this to be confrontational, but it's not always true. For example, my girl is a seal tortie point carrying dilute and chocolate. Dad is a cream point. I can expect seal tortie kittens, yes, but also red and cream point girls, not to mention blue-cream tortie points. In fact, the only colour girl I can't get is a seal or blue point.
> 
> ...


yes but, look at it like this, the litter probably has 5 dads, shes a moggie, you rarely get red/cream girls, you wont get seal if one parent is seal, and I doubt that any of them carry blue. If he is thw dad to any of them you might tell due to the face, the kits will look slighty squashed 

Id also say that they all should be PKD tested :frown2:

They could of course produce anything...I just highly doubt it, so Ill stick with what I said, your average mog colours!


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

I've worked out when she went missing, saw it on a post I put on facebook asking for people to look for her. 1st to the 4th of may, would that make her due next week, the week after? x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dannielle100 said:


> I've worked out when she went missing, saw it on a post I put on facebook asking for people to look for her. 1st to the 4th of may, would that make her due next week, the week after? x


3rd-10th July I guess, although thats alot different to what you said before the middle of april? Did you read my previous post?


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

I did yes, I don't know how to do the cord, though I have read up 

Yeah, thought it was maybe earlier, wasn't sure on the date exactly.. then remembered the post I'd put on facebook.. so if she has 2 weeks (or so) of pregnancy left, will I soon see movement? She's bigger than she was on the picture I posted.. I'll try and get some more on tomorrow but always seem to take them too big to be transferred onto here. 

She feels quite hard on her tummy still, and it has dropped quite dramatically, almost looks like it's touching the floor!! :w00t:

Her nipples are bright, bright pink, and she's also being quite aggressive?  Keeps coming up for a fuss, and when I stroke her, she bites? x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If she carries for 65 days, the earliest she will be due is the 5th of July. If she hasn't had them by the 13th, then you need to get her into a vet. If she mated on the 4th, the 13th of July would be her 70th day, and they shouldn't be allowed to carry for longer than that.

You begin to feel movement at about seven weeks gestation. I used to just cup a hand round my girl's belly, or let one rest on it when she was lying down and comfortable. Don't panic if you don't feel anything straight away. They don't move all the time. At seven weeks, movements will feel almost like little pulses in her belly. They won't be terribly defined yet.

It's fairly normal for a cat to give mixed signals when she's pregnant. Remember that her hormones are changing all the time, and some interpret this as an excuse to be moody. Luckily, mine hasn't, but I had a friend whose queen used to bite her every time a kitten kicked. She was a first timer, and very confused about what was making her belly move. My own girl, when they first started to move, used to wake out of a dead sleep and try and run away from her own belly! Silly old things, cats.


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

So, if she hasn't had them by the 13th, I will get her to the vets. How early is too early to go into labour?

Yes, she is very moody, lol. I remember well from when I was pregnant with my three children how she must feel! Haha. :001_tongue:

She has started clawing around now, since last night, she has done it a few times, almost like she would be sharpening her claws on carpet? But she soon stops and settles for a sleep.

My little boy decided he would feed her today, he couldn't open the wet food pouch, so he decided to give her biscuits! A very greedy Albie couldn't believe her luck when he tipped a WHOOOOLE box of biscuits in her bowl and over her! Haaha, she'll be full for a week!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really, she shouldn't go before 53 days, but in all honesty, I've heard of some cats going earlier. It's just that survival of the kittens is less likely then. If she mated on the 1st, then day 63 is 3rd of July. I wouldn't want her going any earlier than this if she were mine. So at minimum, you have another 11 days to go.

That clawing at the carpet is her nesting. I'd suggest you put some towels down in the spot she's chosen and let her claw those instead of your carpet. She'll make them into a messy pile, but she'll be satisfied that she's made a safe place for her babies.


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

It was just randomly in the middle of the room though.. she has a wicker ottoman that she loves to lay and snooze on, she has 'her' blanket on there, and thats where she ALWAYS is.. but it's her height up off the floor, and I'm worrying, if she has the kittesn on there, they'll fall off! She doesn't like sleeping in her bed as she wants to be where I am all the time, and she won't sleep in it in the living room where I am?

I'm definitley going to post some pics later, just charging my camera now, she is huge, and her belly looks out of proportion to her body! She's currently in her favourite spot, on the windowsill, we've just fed the birds, and she's watching them on the lawn :001_tongue:

Really appreciate all this advice Carly, are you on facebook? xx


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

This was her this morning x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

looks like my advice isnt any good then?  good luck with the birth, she doesnt look to big, lets hope that she only has 2 and you can keep them and have her neutered


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Danielle

Unfortunately I can't see the pics. I'm blind, you see.

Have you given her cardboard boxes to nest in? I feel your pain, as I have a very needy pregnant girl at the moment who, if I'm out of her sight even for a minute, screams until she has no breath left in her. I've found it helpful to give her a cardboard box in each room and cut a hole in the front so that her access to and from it is easy, but she can still see me. I wouldn't let her be having kitten in a high place. Babies crawl, and will indeed fall off if you leave them there. Line the box with towels, then put her in and feed her some treats in there. Put the box close to you if she likes to be with you all the time, and make a huge fuss of her when she's in there.

I have two pens set up already, but my girl will only use the one in the bedroom at nicht because it's next to my bed and she knows that once I start snoring, i won't be going anywhere and she can relax. Still, the cardboard boxes are used during the day despite me coaxing her into the kittening pens on a regular basis. Really, you just need to go with what they want provided it won't pose a danger to the kittens.

I am indeed on FB, yes, and you'll be able to see pictures of my girl up there too. Carly Marno.., London. And for any spammers out there, firstly, I won't add you as a friend unless I know who you are, and secondly, London isn't really where I live. I'd not put where I live on FB.

Danielle, you can also call if you want more specific advice. If you do, drop me a message and I'll send you my number.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

TB, Danielle's said all along that she's glad you are advising her, so why don't you think your advice is any good? Seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## Dannielle100 (May 23, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> looks like my advice isnt any good then?  good luck with the birth, she doesnt look to big, lets hope that she only has 2 and you can keep them and have her neutered


I didn't mean that you're advice wasn't appreciated too! I have said thankyou numerous times!

As a first timer on this, I appreciate any advice I can get!


----------

